# Females or Juveniles?



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I've had my fish for a few months now. Most of them are very colorful even though they were all plainly colored babies when I got them. These three haven't colored up yet and I can't figure out what they are. I have a species list as each fish's bag was labeled when I brought them home. However I only end up confusing myself when I try to look for pix of these guys.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No 3 looks like Protomelas taeniolatus to me.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

That's one of the fish on my list. Would it be a female version of this one? They're the same age.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If you have had it a while (and its pretty big) then I guess its prob female.
The second one is some sort of Aulonocara, I think, I think female but hard to tell type unless you have a poss name. Maybe and its a wild guess Aulonocara pos Aulonocara stuartgranti.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

#1 looks like it's gonna color up soon - is that dorsal fin pointed like the anal fin?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

The Aulonocaras I have are gertrudae, jacobfreibergi "eureka red", and a mystery one called a "red dragon peacock"(?) Does that help?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would plump for a man made guy it has loads of stripes more than I am used too. Maybe the German? "eureka red". But not the dragon blood as I see no color leaked into it from the selective breeding.

Jakes you can usually tell as the female is small in comparison to the males. Sorry not up on gertrudae no idea wheather it could be that one.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

dielikemoviestars....yes and he just started displaying like that. There have been a few lip locking episodes with this homely guy. I don't know what he is (on my list of names but I don't know which one is him) but I'm sure he'll grow up to be handsome.










Thanks you guys :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that looks completlly different :-? A Jake I would guess.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you keeping breeding groups of all these fish in the same tank?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

No. It was supposed to be an all male tank.


----------

